# Dean Markley Ground Round Wound.. No Longer?



## PRDave (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi There

*Tried to search on this topic.* 
Dean Markley Ground Round Wound Bass Strings

These are the strings I have always used, and they were discontinued as of last Fall (2008). Can anyone suggest an equal string? 

I did try Blue Steels when they appeared on the market YEARS ago. I tended to find they had a short life span. Plus, Strictly Round Wound strings are just a bit too much 'zip' (noise) with my bass.

The aspect of having the 'edge' ground off the round wound string was good. Made them very versatile.

Anyhow... Suggestions?

:smile:


----------

